# Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juli 2009)

*Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt


----------



## Thornscape (9. Juli 2009)

*Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

Hmm, erst gab's Kupfer-, dann Silber- und sogar Flüssigmetall-WLP. Nun aber wieder zurück zu Alu?
Mal sehen, ob die was kann...


----------



## DUNnet (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

Der Vorteil ist dass sie nicht, wie Liquid Metal von Innovatek, mit Al reagieren wird.
der Wärmeleitwert wäre noch interessant!


----------



## CojaboBerlin (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*



Thornscape schrieb:


> [....]
> Mal sehen, ob die was kann...



Das will ich auch erfahren! Wäre echt toll, wenn auch diese Erfindung ein "Top" verdienen könnte. Schließlich bringen neue Innovationen auch Bewegung in den Markt. Mal sehen, was die Unternehmensgeschichte von Prolimatech in den nächsten Jahren alles vorweisen kann!


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

Ist das die selber die auch bei dem Kühler dabei lag? Ich habe die zwar nicht benutzt da ich eine andere nutze aber wäre schon interessant.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

Ob die etwas Taugt


----------



## oksboht (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

steht der Wärmeleitwert nicht an der Seite der Packung, die auf dem Bild zu sehen ist o.O


----------



## Brzeczek (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

Da bin ich mal echt gespannt wie die sich machen  wird und ob die das alt bekannte Liquit Metall Schlägt .



@DUNnet


Es gibt auch eine Version die sich mit Alu verträgt


----------



## ForgottenRealm (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

Ich warte ja noch auf die erste WLP, der Ketchup beigemengt wird


----------



## Rollora (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Ich warte ja noch auf die erste WLP, der Ketchup beigemengt wird


wozu, das wäre als würde man Koks strecken  
Ketchup ist nunmal das beste wo gibt, wie wir seit PCGH in Gefahr wissen. Ketchup FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## Xel'Naga (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

Also ich suche gerade eine gute Wärmeleitpaste.

Diese hier hört sich gar nicht schlecht an - ich warte auf jedenfall auf den Test ab.

Mal sehn


----------



## macskull (21. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

Laut einem Test,den ich bei Toms Hardware gefunden hab, soll die sehr gut sein...ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wei leicht sie sich wieder entfernen lässt.

Wäre vielleicht schön wenn die PCGH das mal testen könnte.


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

da jeder mit dem wort nano tech um sich schmeißt frag ich mich ob da auch wirklich nano techno. drin steckt.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*



macskull schrieb:


> ...ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wei leicht sie sich wieder entfernen lässt.



Das is ganz stink normale Wärmeleitpaste, wieso sollte die sich nicht leicht entfernen lassen? 

Richtiges Alu is da auch net drin, eher Oxid........kennen wir alles schon von der AS5 und Konsorten ^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*



macskull schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht schön wenn die PCGH das mal testen könnte.


Das ist schon geschehen und zwar in der aktuellen Ausgabe im Extended-Teil, der sich nur um Kühlung dreht: 18 Wärmeleitpasten, 100 CPU-Kühler etc. im Test 



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Richtiges Alu is da auch net drin, eher Oxid........kennen wir alles schon von der AS5 und Konsorten ^^


60-85 % Aluminium, 15-25 % Zinkoxid, 12-20 % Öl und 0,5-2 % Antioxidantien sind es laut Hersteller.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

Hmm, wärs richtiges Alu wär die leitend........mal ausprobieren


----------



## Markusretz (21. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> 60-85 % Aluminium, 15-25 % Zinkoxid, 12-20 % Öl und 0,5-2 % Antioxidantien sind es laut Hersteller.



Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage:
Wie verhält sich diese WLP, wenn die CPU und der Kühlerboden geschliffen sind?
Habe hier gelesen, dass sich Alu und Kupfer nicht so richtig vertragen.
Aber in der Mischung verhält es sich evtl. anders


----------



## macskull (21. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

@ *PCGH_Stephan

*Also nicht in der normalen Ausgabe, sondern nur in der Extended Ausgabe?

Mist...ich hab nur die normale!^^ Dumm gelaufen!


----------



## Fabian (21. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

Im folgenden Link ist auch ein Test-->

Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - OverclockingStation


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*



Markusretz schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage:
> Wie verhält sich diese WLP, wenn die CPU und der Kühlerboden geschliffen sind?
> Habe hier gelesen, dass sich Alu und Kupfer nicht so richtig vertragen.
> Aber in der Mischung verhält es sich evtl. anders


Alle Pasten wurden mit einer unmodifizierten G92-GPU samt Zalman-Kühler aus Kupfer getestet und ließen sich rückstandslos entfernen, Probleme traten nicht auf (wenn man davon absieht, dass der Furmark-Stresstest nun eine Grafikkarte mehr auf dem Gewissen hat ).

Problematisch ist eigentlich nur die Kombination aus Aluminiumkühlerboden und Flüssigmetall.


macskull schrieb:


> @ *PCGH_Stephan*
> Also nicht in der normalen Ausgabe, sondern nur in der Extended Ausgabe?


Genau, in der Extended + Premium samt Windows-7-Special.


----------



## Brzeczek (21. August 2009)

*AW: Prolimatech: PK-1 Nano Aluminium-Wärmeleitpaste vorgestellt*

@*PCGH_Stephan

Schade ich habe auch nur das Normale PCGH DVD Abo+PCGHX ....
.... Aber Flüssig Metall ist aber besser, ne !? 
*


----------

